# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  نماذج من سماحة الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

## max_11

نماذج من سماحة الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 
نماذج من سماحة الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )    أ. د. عمر بن عبدالعزيز قريشي 
• "جاء فتى من قريش إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يستأذنه في الزنا، فثار الصحابة وهموا به؛ لجرأته على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقف منه موقفًا آخر، فقال: ((ادنه)) فدنا، فقال: ((أتحبه لأمِّك؟!))، قال: لا والله، جعلني الله فداك! قال: ((ولا الناس يحبونه لأمهاتهم))، ثم قال له مثل ذلك في ابنته، وأخته، وعمته، وخالته...، في كل ذلك يقول: ((أتحبه لكذا؟))، فيقول: لا والله، جعلني الله فداك.   
فيقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ولا الناس يحبُّونه...))، فوضع يده عليه، وقال: ((اللهم اغفرْ ذنبه، وطهِّر قلبه، وحصِّن فرجه...))، فلم يكن بعد ذلك يلتفت إلى شيء" [1]؛ وإنما عامله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بهذا الرفق، تحسينًا للظن به، وأن الخير كامنٌ فيه، والشر طارئ عليه، فلم يزلْ يحاوره؛ حتى اقتنع عقله، واطمأنَّ قلبه إلى خبث الزنا وفحشه، وكسب مع ذلك دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
• وقد يقال: هذا الرجل لم يقترف المعصية بعد، فهو أهل أن يعامل بالرفق والملاينة، بدل الفظاظة والمخاشنة، فإليك هذا المثل، وهو تلك المرأة الغامدية التي زَنَت، وهي مُحصَنة، وحملتْ من الزنا، وجاءتْ إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليطهِّرها بإقامة الحد عليها، فما زالت به حتى أقام عليها الحدَّ، ولما بدرتْ من خالد بن الوليد جملةٌ فيها سبها، قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((أتسبُّها يا خالد؟ والله لقد تابتْ توبة لو قسمت على سبعين بيتًا من أهل المدينة لوسعتْهم، وهل ترى أفضل من أن جادتْ بنفسها لله - عز وجل؟))[2].  
أو مثل الصحابي الذي كان يشرب الخمر، ونهى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن لعنِه؛ حتى لا يُعِينوا عليه الشيطان[3] اهـ[4].  
• هذا، وقد جاء أعرابي يومًا يطلب من الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئًا فأعطاه، ثم قال له: ((أحسنت إليك؟))، قال الأعرابي: لا، ولا أجملتَ، فغضب المسلمون وقاموا إليه، فأشار إليهم أن كفوا، ثم دخل منزله، وأرسل إلى الأعرابي وزاده شيئًا، ثم قال: ((أحسنت إليك؟))، قال: نعم، فجزاك الله من أهل وعشيرة خيرًا، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إنك قلت ما قلت وفي نفس أصحابي شيء من ذلك، فإذا أحببتَ فقل بين أيديهم ما قلت بين يدي، حتى يذهب من صدورهم ما فيها عليك))، قال: نعم، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إن هذا الأعرابي قال ما قال، فزدناه، فزعم أنه رضي، أكذلك؟))، فقال الأعرابي: نعم، فجزاك الله من أهل وعشيرة خيرًا، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إن مثلي ومثل هذا الأعرابي: كمثل رجل كانت له ناقة شردتْ عليه، فتبعها الناس، فلم يزيدوها إلا نفورًا، فناداهم صاحب الناقة: خلُّوا بيني وبين ناقتي؛ فإني أرفقُ بها وأعلم، فتوجَّه لها صاحب الناقة بين يديها فأخذ لها من قمام الأرض، فردَّها هونًا هونًا، حتى جاءت واستناخت، وشدَّ عليها رحلها واستوى عليها، وإني لو تركتكم حيث قال الرجل ما قال فقتلتموه، دخل النار))[5].  
فهذا هو الإسلام، نظام واقعي في مواجهته للنفس البشرية والواقع البشري، وأنه لا يحملهم فوق طاقاتهم، ولا يفترض فيهم الرفعة الدائمة التي لا تسقط أبدًا ولا تهبط أبدًا، ولا يطلب منهم أن يلغوا بشريتهم ليكونوا مسلمين؛ وإنما يعاملهم على أنهم بشر، ويتطلب منهم ما يقدر عليه البشر، وكيف يواجه لحظات الضعف العارضة التي تعرض للناس في حياتهم بسبب ثقله إلى الأرض، وكيف يسعى إلى علاجها؛ لترتفع النفوس من جديد، وتصل إلى المستوى المطلوب ثم المرغوب[6].  
ومن تسامحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما يقول أنس بن مالك - خادم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "خدمت النبي عشر سنين، فما قال لي: (أفٍّ) قط، ولا قال لي لشيء صنعتُه: لم صنعتَه؟ ولا لشيء تركتُه: لما تركتَه؟ وكان لا يظلم أحدًا أجرَه"[7].  
وهذا أمر لا تتسع له الطباع البشرية، ولا يمكن أن يتحقق مثله إلا لمن قال الله فيه: ﴿ وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ﴾ [القلم: 4].  
وتقول عائشة - رضي الله عنها -: "ما ضرب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئًا قط بيده، ولا امرأة ولا خادمًا، إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله، وما نِيل منه شيء فينتقم من صاحبه، إلا أن يُنتهكَ شيء من محارم الله، فينتقم لله"[8].  
ويروي الثقات أنه كان يَقبل معذرة المسيء، ولا يجابه أحدًا بما يكره، وإذا بلغه خطأ عن أحد نبه عن خطئه بصيغ العموم، فيقول: ((ما بال أقوام يفعلون كذا))، دون أن يذكر اسم المسيء، ثم يرشد إلى الصواب؛ فينتفع بذلك المسيء وغيره.  
وكان لا يحب أن يقوم له أحد، ويجلس حيث انتهى به المجلس، وكان يقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لا تُطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم؛ إنما أنا عبده، فقولوا: عبد الله ورسوله))[9].  
وكان ينزل إلى الأسواق فيرشد الناس إلى الأمانة، وينهاهم عن الخداع والغش في المعاملات، ومن عادته أن يكون باشَّ الوجه، طلق المُحَيَّا مع مَن يجلس إليه؛ حتى يظن أنه أحب أصحابه إليه، وأن يقرب إليه السابقين في الإسلام وفي الجهاد ولو كانوا من غِمار الناس، وأن يستشير ذوي الرأي في أمور السياسة أو الحرب أو شؤون الدنيا، وينزل عند آرائهم إذا اتضح له صوابها، كما حصل في غزوة بدر وسواها، وكان يشارك أصحابه فيما يعملون، ويتحمَّل من الصعاب ما يتحملون، ومن ذلك ما حدث في غزوة الخندق، فقد كان ينقل معهم التراب من الخندق الذي كانوا يَحفِرونه حول المدينة بمشورة سلمان الفارسي؛ حتى لا يقتحم الأحزاب المدينة بجحافلهم، وكان يتمثل بشعر ابن رواحة: 
اللَّهُمَّ لَوْلَا أَنْتَ مَا اهْتَدَيْنَا === وَلَا تَصَدَّقْنَا وَلَا صَلَّيْنَا
فَأَنْزِلَنْ سَكِينَةً عَلَيْنَا === وَثَبِّتِ الْأَقْدَامَ إِنْ لَاقَيْنَا
وَالْمُشْرِكُونَ قَدْ بَغَوْا عَلَيْنَا === وَإِنْ أَرَادُوا فِتْنَةً أَبَيْنَا  
فهل ترون أكرم نفسًا، وأعظم تواضعًا من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يصنع مثل ذلك، مع مَن هو في أتم الاستعداد لبذل النفس والنفيس في سبيله، وتحمل الصعاب عنه؟! فعليه صلوات الله وسلامه[10]، وأخرج الإمام أحمد بسنده عن الأسود بن سريع أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أُتي بأسير، فقال: "اللهم إني أتوب إليك، ولا أتوب إلى محمد"، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((عَرَف الحق لأهله))[11]، فانظر إلى سماحته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع هذا الغليظ الجافِّ، وحسن تأويله لسلوكه معه، كما روى البخاري بسنده عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال: "كنت أمشي مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليه بُرْدٌ نجراني غليظ الحاشية، فأدركه أعرابي فجبذه بردائه جبذة شديدة - أي: شده وجذبه - ثم قال: مُرْ لي من مال الله الذي عندك، فالتفتَ إليه فضحك، ثم أمر له بعطاء"[12].  
وروى الحاكم وغيره عن زيد بن سعنة - وهو من أجلِّ اليهود الذين أسلموا - أنه قال: "لم يبقَ من علامات النبوة شيء إلا وقد عَرَفته في وجه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين نظرت إليه - إلا اثنتين لم أخبرهما منه: هل يسبق حلمه جهله؟ ولا تزيده شدة الجهل عليه إلا حلمًا، فكنت أتلطف له؛ لأن أخالطه فأعرف حلمه وجهله، فابتعتُ منه تمرًا إلى أجلٍ فأعطيته الثمن، فلما كان قبل محل الأجل بيومين أو ثلاثة أتيتُه، فأخذت بمجامع قميصه وردائه ونظرت إليه بوجه غليظ، نم قلت: ألا تقضيني يا محمد حقي، فوالله إنكم يا بني عبدالمطلب مطل، فقال عمر: أي عدوَّ الله، أتقول لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما أسمع؟ فوالله لولا ما أحاذر قسوته لضربت بسيفي رأسك، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينظر إلى عمر في سكون وتؤدة وتبسم، ثم قال: ((أنا وهو كنا أحوج إلى غير هذا منك يا عمر؛ أن تأمرني بحسن الأداء، وتأمره بحسن التقاضي، اذهب به يا عمر، فاقضِه حقه، وزِدْه عشرين صاعًا مكان ما رُعْتَه))، ففعل، فقلت: يا عمر، كل علامات النبوة قد عَرَفتها في وجه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين نظرت إليه، إلا اثنتين لم أخبرهما فقد اختبرتهما، أشهدك أني قد رضيتُ بالله ربًّا وبالإسلام دينًا وبمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نبيًّا"[13].  
• إنك لا تجد أروع من العفو عند المقدرة، والتواضع عند النصر، والسماحة والكرم مع المسيئين الظالمين، وكل ذلك تمثل في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غزوة فتح مكة[14].  
[1] رواه أحمد، (ج 5 ص 256)، والطبراني في الكبير ورجاله رجال الصحيح، كما في مجمع الزوائد، ج1 ص 129. 
[2] رواه مسلم، كتاب الحدود، باب من اعترف على نفسه بالزنا ج 2 ص 1324، وأحمد ج 4 ص 430. 
[3] أخرجه البخاري، كتاب الحدود، باب: ما يكره من لعن شارب الخمر، وأنه ليس بخارج عن الملة، ج 4 ص 171، 172. 
[4] الصحوة الإسلامية بين الجحود والتطرف ص 226، 227 بتصرف.

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## max_11



----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي
وجزاك عنا خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## max_11

> بارك الله فيك اخي
> وجزاك عنا خيرا
> وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

 مرور أنظاركم الكريمة بالخاطرة أسعدني كثيراً لا حرمنا الله من اطلالتكم البهيــة دمتَ بخير تحياتي

----------

